# WANTED! Girls with Horses



## davetee (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm offering 3 FREE photo portrait sessions including 8x6 framed print (worth £95) to 3 girls/young women, within 15 miles of my area, with their horses as I need pics to expand my portfolio & website at Vogue Images - Lifestyle and Portrait Photography in Essex and Herts

These are the types of shots I'm used to doing, but I'm looking to do more rider/horse portrait pictures Camargue Horses - a set on Flickr


The yard should be in a nice location e.g. countryside, trees, scenic views.

Only one lucky participant with horse to be photographed during any one session.

The shots will be static and taken bareback with jeans, t-shirt, casual and and change of clothes e.g. summer dress

Please use the contact details on my website (Under 18s please have your parents contact me). Please include a pic of yourself and horse with your email. The lucky participants will be contacted within a couple of days of receiving the email.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Dave,

I have no pics of me with me but 2 of my horse? Would the picture need to be you with your horse? 

Mel


----------



## davetee (Apr 12, 2010)

Melx said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I have no pics of me with me but 2 of my horse? Would the picture need to be you with your horse?
> 
> Mel


Mel...Yes I'm looking to do portraits of the rider and horse but more of a lifestyle type portrait of both rather than riding or action shots.

Dave


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Aww can't you move nearer to me in Ashford.My horses are very photogenic


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Saw this on the board index at the top, thought, "Pervert!!" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

PurpleCrow said:


> Saw this on the board index at the top, thought, "Pervert!!" :lol::lol::lol:


so did i:thumbup:


----------



## davetee (Apr 12, 2010)

PurpleCrow said:


> Saw this on the board index at the top, thought, "Pervert!!" :lol::lol::lol:


Sorry...hope you're not too disappointed :lol:


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Dave, Im from Essex and have a pony called Sonny. Do alot of competing in and around essex, but would be interested if you wanted more portrait piccys . Here are a few photos of him and me, let me know.

Thanks x


----------



## davetee (Apr 12, 2010)

Great pics Laura. Yes I would love to do some shots of you and Sonny. Just contact me and we'll arrange a day 

Dave


----------



## Koira (Aug 11, 2010)

Not interested in coming down to the Czech Republic? XD
Bummer. Congrats to whoever gets the pictures!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

That's very kind of you Dave, and of course you will pay the lucky selected few if you were to sell the images for publication too won't you?  and you'll tell the girls as much before you get them to sign a model release form too, else you won't be able to sell them on without their permission ...

Dave have you not tried any TFDL, TFCD or PFT sites/forums?


----------

